# Memory sale prices - wholesale



## glorycloud (May 20, 2013)

As part of what I do everyday, I receive lists showing what wholesale companies
ask for the products that they have. This list came from a recycling company
that is looking to get more for their "scrap" than memory scrap value.

Don't PM me asking to buy your memory at the prices this company is asking for their inventory. 
This is just for informational purposes only and for our collective edification. 8) 

Desktop 

(2,000) 512MB DDR 184 pin Pc2100/2700/3200 $2.00 ea
(125) 1GB DDR 184 pin Pc2100/2700/3200 $10.00 ea
(700) 512MB DDR2 240 pin $2.00 ea
(191) 1GB DDr2 240 pin PC2-4200 $7.00 ea
(240) 1GB DDr2 240 pin PC2-5300 $7.00 ea
(60) 1GB DDr2 240 pin PC2-6400 $7.00 ea
(7) 2GB DDr2 240 pin PC2-4200 $18.00 ea
(200) 2GB DDr2 240 pin PC2-5300 $20.00 ea
(123) 2GB DDr2 240 pin PC2-6400 $20.00 ea
(32) 1GB DDR3 240 pin Pc3- 8500 $6.00 ea
(7) 1GB DDR3 240 pin Pc3- 10600 $7.00 ea
(6) 2GB DDR3 240 pin Pc3- 8500 $9.00 ea
(200) 2GB DDR3 240 pin Pc3- 10600 $10.00 ea
(3) 4GB DDR3 240 pin Pc3- 10600 $21.00 ea
(400) 512MB PC 133 168 pin $6.00 ea

Laptop Memory

(8) 4GB DDR3 SO DIMM $22.00 ea
(25) 2GB DDR2 SO DIMM $20.00 ea
(35) 1GB DDR2 SO DIMM $6.00 ea
(300) 512MB DDR2 SO DIMM $2.00 ea
(2,000) 256MB DDR SO DIMM $2.00 ea
(500) 256MB PC 133 SO DIMM $3.00 ea
(40) 512MB PC133 SO DIMM $16.00 ea


----------



## macfixer01 (May 20, 2013)

Back in late 1993 and early 1994 after the Sumitomo Chemical fire in Japan took out half the world's production of the epoxy used to make chip packages, there was a sudden shortage of new memory and a spike in memory prices. Several companies sprung up and began buying used memory modules, both good and bad, then repairing and/or recertifying them and reselling them again as good used memory. Back then I actually made pretty good money ($100-$200) a couple times off a handful of SIMMs and DIMMs that would have otherwise been scrap. I got curious earlier this week after seeing Rusty's Purchasing Advice posting, and was surprised to see there are still some companies advertising they'll buy used memory and even used hard drives. No idea what prices they pay or if they will buy non-working parts, but here is just one example:

http://www.goldensurplus.com/buy_sell_memory.htm


----------



## glorycloud (May 21, 2013)

Here are some wholesale prices for desktop hard drives. Again, just FYI.

HDD for Desktop 

(400) 160GB SATA 3.5" $18.00 
(258) 250GB SATA 3.5" $20.00 
(13) 300GB SATA 3.5" $22.00 
(45) 320GB SATA 3.5" $25.00 
(19) 400GB SATA 3.5" $29.00 
(30) 500GB SATA 3.5" $35.00 
(12) 750GB SATA 3.5" $39.00 
(8) 1TB SATA 3.5" $47.00 

Drives are a much more technical sale and some buyers can be super picky.
Many here may choose to stay away from selling them unless they sell them
tested as far as they can test them and knowing there will be some fallout
at the buyer who may test them more extensively.


----------



## CBentre (May 22, 2013)

Hey glorycloud pm sent 8) 

Joking, but thank you for the info.


----------



## glorycloud (May 23, 2013)

Perhaps the purpose of this thread is about the real values in "scrapping"
computers. Surely, if you can learn to dissolve metals and refine gold,
you can learn to wipe and test a hard drive and sell memory that you
test for a reasonable profit? 

Collect scrap computers, test what you can and find people who will buy
or trade for your tested good parts or whole PC's. There could be a far
greater ROI doing this than you may understand or know. 8)


----------

